# I Cannot Get Access To the New Wyndham/RCI Portal



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 11, 2011)

When I try to search it says that my RCI account was not located??  What gives?

ETA - Delightful.  They need to fill out some paperwork so I can search RCI using the Wyndham portal.  For some reason that hasn't been enabled on my account.  Supposedly it will be done in 48 hours...we'll see I guess.


----------



## siesta (Jan 11, 2011)

FLDVCFamily said:


> When I try to search it says that my RCI account was not located??  What gives?
> 
> ETA - Delightful.  They need to fill out some paperwork so I can search RCI using the Wyndham portal.  For some reason that hasn't been enabled on my account.  Supposedly it will be done in 48 hours...we'll see I guess.


 Me and you are in the same boat, patience is a virtue.


----------



## regatta333 (Jan 11, 2011)

FLDVCFamily said:


> When I try to search it says that my RCI account was not located??  What gives?
> 
> ETA - Delightful.  They need to fill out some paperwork so I can search RCI using the Wyndham portal.  For some reason that hasn't been enabled on my account.  Supposedly it will be done in 48 hours...we'll see I guess.



Try it again.  This happened to me at first, as well.


----------



## siesta (Jan 11, 2011)

what's funny is I can log into my rci.com account, and even view my confirmed exchanges, but when I do it through wyndhams portal, I get unable to locate rci account.  I spoke with owner relations who said she'd call me back in 48 hours.

The best part, was before owner relations I spoke with "Web support" who told me rci was not yet searchable for wyndham owners, and "sometime in january", I told her she must have not gotten the memo.


----------



## Dave55123 (Jan 11, 2011)

siesta said:


> The best part, was before owner relations I spoke with "Web support" who told me rci was not yet searchable for wyndham owners, and "sometime in january", I told her she must have not gotten the memo.



LoL  She got the memo, but forgot to read it.

I called yesterday to check on deadline for a 28k deposit and was told today.  Guess what...it's too late.  She read the wrong memo.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 11, 2011)

siesta said:


> what's funny is I can log into my rci.com account, and even view my confirmed exchanges, but when I do it through wyndhams portal, I get unable to locate rci account.  I spoke with owner relations who said she'd call me back in 48 hours.
> 
> The best part, was before owner relations I spoke with "Web support" who told me rci was not yet searchable for wyndham owners, and "sometime in january", I told her she must have not gotten the memo.



I'm having the same issue.  The rep. filled out some paperwork and said that I'd be able to search in 48 hours


----------



## siesta (Jan 11, 2011)

FLDVCFamily said:


> I'm having the same issue.  The rep. filled out some paperwork and said that I'd be able to search in 48 hours


 Unless the paperwork you are referring to is them setting up your rci corporate account, then you were just getting b.s.'d


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 11, 2011)

siesta said:


> Unless the paperwork you are referring to is them setting up your rci corporate account, then you were just getting b.s.'d



Awesome.  My RCI corporate acct. has been in place since I bought the Wyndham pts.  UGH.  What now?


----------



## siesta (Jan 11, 2011)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Awesome.  My RCI corporate acct. has been in place since I bought the Wyndham pts.  UGH.  What now?


 nothing to do but wait my friend.  it is a bug, that will work itself out, and no matter how frusterated we get or how many people we call, it will not expedite any resolution.  So don't worry, be happy.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 11, 2011)

siesta said:


> nothing to do but wait my friend.  it is a bug, that will work itself out, and no matter how frusterated we get or how many people we call, it will not expedite any resolution.  So don't worry, be happy.



It's weird that some people can get in through Wyndham's portal and some can't though...shouldn't a bug be consistent at least?


----------



## siesta (Jan 11, 2011)

FLDVCFamily said:


> It's weird that some people can get in through Wyndham's portal and some can't though...shouldn't a bug be consistent at least?


it is consistent, me and you won't have access until its resolved.  I won't speculate on what caused it to begin with.


----------



## littlestar (Jan 11, 2011)

siesta said:


> it is consistent, me and you won't have access until its resolved.  I won't speculate on what caused it to begin with.



Add me to the list - I'm getting the same message as you guys are.  It can't locate my RCI account.  I've talked to an RCI computer person and they are working on it for me.  They will try to call me back tomorrow.  I have a Mac and a PC here at the house and the RCI person had me try both - neither one would work for me.


----------



## siesta (Jan 12, 2011)

believe me when I say I am tech savvy enough to know that nothing on my end is causing the issue, not any settings, or even pop up blockers.

The issue is solely on wyn/rci's end, I get the disclaimers popping up, and agree to them, for whatever reason my RCI account is not linked through the portal.

me and FLDVC are having the same exact problem.


----------



## julielovesfrance (Jan 12, 2011)

I am also getting the same error message stating that my RCI account cannot be located.  I called RCI and they transferred me to tech support, but I was on hold so long that I hung up.  Then I called Wyndham, spoke to a VC who then transferred me to owner services.  The rep at owner services claims that she received an email from RCI yesterday evening indicating that the issue had been resolved and that its the first she's heard of the problem happening today.  Then she transferred me to tech support...and I'm STILL on hold.


----------



## julielovesfrance (Jan 12, 2011)

Just got off the phone with a very nice tech support rep.  He indicated that he received an email this morning advising him that the problem has to do with Internet Explorer 8.  However, we tried using another browser (Google Chrome) and got the same error message, so clearly its not just Internet Explorer 8 that is causing the mixup.  He asked me to send him an email with a print shot and that he would look into it further.  He said he would keep me posted and would email me when he got more information.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jan 12, 2011)

Is anyone who can get in having an issue looking at the resort directory? Not the exchange search but the one that shows you all the resorts. When I pull it up in internet explorer it just spins on the "Please wait while we retrieve your results". When I do it through chrome it loads the map but only displays the top inch or so and I can't scroll. My search for exchanges works ok, just not the resort directory.

Jason


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 12, 2011)

julielovesfrance said:


> Just got off the phone with a very nice tech support rep.  He indicated that he received an email this morning advising him that the problem has to do with Internet Explorer 8.  However, we tried using another browser (Google Chrome) and got the same error message, so clearly its not just Internet Explorer 8 that is causing the mixup.  He asked me to send him an email with a print shot and that he would look into it further.  He said he would keep me posted and would email me when he got more information.



I use Firefox so it's not just an IE8 problem.


----------



## learnalot (Jan 12, 2011)

jjmanthei05 said:


> Is anyone who can get in having an issue looking at the resort directory? Not the exchange search but the one that shows you all the resorts. When I pull it up in internet explorer it just spins on the "Please wait while we retrieve your results". When I do it through chrome it loads the map but only displays the top inch or so and I can't scroll. My search for exchanges works ok, just not the resort directory.
> 
> Jason



Hi Jason,

I just tried it for you to see what happened.  I got the same thing you did.  I have to leave now so I don't have time to test my next theory, but here it is:  If you notice the web address in the new RCI portal site, it is not rci.com but b2brci.com and comes up with a newly emblazoned Wyndham logo next to the RCI logo.  My hunch is that there are bugs on the new site that they haven't discovered or fixed yet so the next thing I would try would be to go to RCI.com directly and log in as I always did before to see if I can pull up the resort directory from their main webpage.  If you try it, let me know if it worked.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jan 12, 2011)

Resort directory seems to be fine on the regular RCI Site. 

Jason


----------



## janej (Jan 13, 2011)

massvacationer said:


> I am experiencing the same thing



Same here.  I called Wyndham and found a VC who called RCI for me.  The RCI people found some "link" in my RCI account missing.  He said it will be fixed in 72 hours.

Update, my account is fixed now.  It only took half day.


----------



## littlestar (Jan 13, 2011)

janej said:


> Same here.  I called Wyndham and found a VC who called RCI for me.  The RCI people found some "link" in my RCI account missing.  He said it will be fixed in 72 hours.



RCI called me and said they are working on fixing my link/account problem, too.  They said my associated account wasn't completely set up.


----------



## siesta (Jan 14, 2011)

ok tuggers, for the ones experiencing the RCI account could not be located issue, the problem has resolved itself for me.  I can now search on rci.com through the wyndham website WITHOUT depositing points first. hope you all can too, happy searching.


----------



## littlestar (Jan 14, 2011)

siesta said:


> ok tuggers, for the ones experiencing the RCI account could not be located issue, the problem has resolved itself for me.  I can now search on rci.com through the wyndham website WITHOUT depositing points first. hope you all can too, happy searching.



No such luck for me.  My account still can't be located.


----------



## hopefairy (Jan 15, 2011)

littlestar said:


> No such luck for me.  My account still can't be located.



can't get into mine either.  I called last night and they said they would add me to the list.


----------



## siesta (Jan 15, 2011)

anyone having the RCI account could not be located issue, call owner services.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 15, 2011)

Still can't get into the portal.  I think I've officially lost interest in trying anymore.  The 48 hours passed w/no access for me...oh well.


----------



## learnalot (Jan 15, 2011)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Still can't get into the portal.  I think I've officially lost interest in trying anymore.  The 48 hours passed w/no access for me...oh well.



Did you call Owner Services or just speak to a Vacation Counselor?


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Jan 15, 2011)

As others have indicated.  Calling Wyndham Owner Services is more than likely the right thing to do if you want to get access to the Wyndham/RCI portal eventually. For whatever reason it appears that, as of now there is currently not going to be a "Global Fix" to the RCI Account access issue.

Owner Services is well aware of the fact that some owners are having problems accessing the site due to the inability of the site to recognize your RCI account. 

Unfortunately it appears that they are fixing the inability to access your RCI account problem one Owner at a time.  

So not getting in touch with Owner Services to tell them that you specifically have a problem may work to your disadvantage. 

When you call and ask for Owner Services that department will assign a case number (work order) to your specific account and advise the Wyndham IT folks that you are not able to access the Wyn/RCI portal to Search because of the RCI Account recognition failure. Once your case is resolved, you should receive a call from a Wyndham employee advising you of that fact so you can get access. But, be prepared for a significant number of days to pass before the Fix is completed after a case number is assigned.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jan 16, 2011)

I called to inquire on the status of my current RCI reservations.  Was told my account had been cancelled.  When I got to someone else to find out what had happened, he explained that RCI thought I was going to rent some of the units and that violated  the terms of service and they were cancelling accounts were people in the Wyndham probram were using their RCI privelges to rent weeks.  I than reviewed with him that the RCI used were used for my Uncle and cousins for a family get together in South Carolina.  The account was restored.  I do not know if the people above were renting RCI weeks, if so, this may be part of the problem.


----------



## hopefairy (Jan 16, 2011)

I called on friday.  Still no access here.


----------



## hopefairy (Jan 18, 2011)

still nothing.  Wondering if I should call again.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 22, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> I called to inquire on the status of my current RCI reservations.  Was told my account had been cancelled.  When I got to someone else to find out what had happened, he explained that RCI thought I was going to rent some of the units and that violated  the terms of service and they were cancelling accounts were people in the Wyndham probram were using their RCI privelges to rent weeks.  I than reviewed with him that the RCI used were used for my Uncle and cousins for a family get together in South Carolina.  The account was restored.  I do not know if the people above were renting RCI weeks, if so, this may be part of the problem.



No, I've only ever even booked something through RCI once and that was through Last Call and we used it ourselves.  I've never even deposited into RCI before.  I can get into my RCI account directly, though...just not through the Wyndham portal.  I still have no clue if I called Owner Services or what (though I've called twice at this point), and I still can't access RCI through Wyndham.  I just booked Bonnet Creek for Thanksgiving (5 nights in a 2 bedroom ) so I don't have enough left to deposit anyways.  It would be nice to have access should I ever want it, though.


----------



## hopefairy (Jan 23, 2011)

I have only owned Wyndham since fall.  I deposited points the end of December but haven't used any let. I would actually like to use the system to look for a vacation this spring but still can't get in. I talked with Owner Services on 1/14 and still nothing. I am very frustrated.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 23, 2011)

hopefairy said:


> I have only owned Wyndham since fall.  I deposited points the end of December but haven't used any let. I would actually like to use the system to look for a vacation this spring but still can't get in. I talked with Owner Services on 1/14 and still nothing. I am very frustrated.



Did you buy resale? If yes, did you have a RCI exchange account which you had signed into before depositing your points? If you hadn't signed into your RCI account after buying resale, those deposits went into the OLD owners RCI account. RCI won't give you the other owner's RCI Account or password. For resale buyer, it takes quite a effort and passage of time before your RCI account is set up. If you brought directly from Wyndham, that RCI account seems to be set up almost immediately.


----------



## hopefairy (Jan 23, 2011)

I did buy resale but I did get my own RCI account.  I can log into it.  When I called Owner Services they called RCI and confirmed my account number.  It did take about 8 weeks to get my RCI account number.  I just don't get why some of us can't access the RCI portal, and Wyndham really doesn't seem to care.


----------



## learnalot (Jan 23, 2011)

hopefairy said:


> I did buy resale but I did get my own RCI account.  I can log into it.  When I called Owner Services they called RCI and confirmed my account number.  It did take about 8 weeks to get my RCI account number.  I just don't get why some of us can't access the RCI portal, and Wyndham really doesn't seem to care.



When you try to get in, do you get the message that your account can't be located or are you just not able to get in?  When you click on the Search and Book on RCI button, does a window come up that accepts the Terms & Conditions?  Unless you get an actual physical message that your account cannot be located, it could be a problem with your browser or browser settings.  In that case, you might want to try speaking with Tech Support.


----------



## hopefairy (Jan 23, 2011)

I am getting the message that my account can't be located.

I do get the pop up and click the box.  It looks like it's going to load then I get the error message/


----------



## learnalot (Jan 23, 2011)

hopefairy said:


> I am getting the message that my account can't be located.
> 
> I do get the pop up and click the box.  It looks like it's going to load then I get the error message/



In that case, call owner services again and tell them that they need to add you to the list of people whose account is not being found through the Wyndham-RCI portal.


----------



## HtownRose (Jan 29, 2011)

I am finally able to get in via the Wyndham portal.  I had to call 2 or 3 times.  Once they told me since I am not VIP I would not be able to search without depositing first, but thanks to y'all I "refudiated" that.

Haven't found anything I'm too excited about yet, but glad to be able to look around.


----------



## JimMIA (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm a resale buyer who has been fighting this problem for several weeks.  When I called last week, Wyndham owner services called RCI, who told me to call 1-800-800-9800...a number that DVC owners will recognize instantly.

Problem is, despite closing on JULY 29, 2010, my Wyndham RCI account is not yet set up.  Wyndham keeps telling me to give it another week...or two weeks...or "at least two weeks" depending on who I talk to.

Since that's the case, the only account the RCI folks can see is my DVC-related connection -- which requires that I call DVC member services (the 800 number above).

I'm not sure who is more messed up -- Wyndham or RCI -- but I guess it's all one big happy family, and it really doesn't matter.


----------



## siesta (Jan 29, 2011)

JimMIA, the people you want to talk to is owner services.  They will put in a work-order for you (or "look into it for you"), and say they will contact you back within 48 hours, keep calling until you get this response. Once you do, you can also go online and fill out a comment card regarding the issue.  I did this as well, and after the issue was resolved, the next day I got an email that said they received my comments and noticed that it had already been resolved (by the person I called). So they obviously are checking those in a timely manner suprisingly. good luck.


----------



## JimMIA (Jan 29, 2011)

siesta said:


> JimMIA, the people you want to talk to is owner services.  They will put in a work-order for you (or "look into it for you"), and say they will contact you back within 48 hours, keep calling until you get this response. Once you do, you can also go online and fill out a comment card regarding the issue.  I did this as well, and after the issue was resolved, the next day I got an email that said they received my comments and noticed that it had already been resolved (by the person I called). So they obviously are checking those in a timely manner suprisingly. good luck.


Owner services is who I've been  talking to.  They SAY they are trying, but if they are they're the most incompetent folks on the planet.

I also filled out a survey about 3 weeks ago, saying the rep I talked to was very personable and helpful, but the problem had not been rectified.

I honestly don't think the Owner Services people are doing anything other than offering excuses.  I'm normally pretty much a "go-with-the-flow" kind of guy, but I honestly don't think these folks are even trying to help.


----------



## JimMIA (Jan 29, 2011)

siesta said:


> ... you can also go online and fill out a comment card regarding the issue.


Where would I find this?

If it's the email they send you, I've already done that.


----------



## siesta (Jan 29, 2011)

log into the wyndham website, then click contact us, then under "by email" click "feedback" and simply summarize the issue.  "cannot access rci thru wyndham portal, it says 'rci account cannot be located' "

no, im not talking about the customer survey you get after talking about a rep, asking you to rate their efficiency.


----------

